# Apartment dwelling- I dread it!



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm baaaaccckkk! Almost done with the Police Academy and I'm getting married in one month! After all the crazy is over, I'm being forced to move into a highly populated area. =[ I'm not exactly a happy camper on the that one. My fiance knows I hate living in or near cities, but he could care less. I guess that means I can make the big decision on house buying when we can afford it. *Insert evil conniving laugh*

Now, does anyone have any experience with prepping and living in an apartment? How did you go about with your prepping with so little space? 

I have a huge guest room I'm considering using as my prepping room but I do want people from our families to stay over and not be surrounded by supplies. I'm considering just figuring out different escape routes and reprepping BoBs for my FH and I instead of making an extensive plan for bugging in. I will have supplies for up to three months but anything more will be overkill and scare off my non-prepping family, or they may try to call me a hoarder.

Who ever stays in an area like where I'm moving during SHTF are brave. Worse part about my plans is that our families live 80 miles East from us and the fastest routes are highways. Highways are such a no-no in a SHTF scenario. *sigh* Back up plans for the back up plans!

Storage ideas are also welcome. I have a utility room that could probably fit one shelving unit, 3 closets and some cabinets in the spare room. I'll post pictures hopefully by next weekend. So busy. =[


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

perhaps a small/cheap storage unit within walking/bicycling distance? :dunno:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> perhaps a small/cheap storage unit within walking/bicycling distance? :dunno:


Ahh, that may work. I will look into storage units. I can't believe I didn't think of that. :scratch Thanks Blob!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

First Welcome back ... and congrats with the Police Academy ...

Now with the "living in an apartment" ... :gaah: been there and done that. I will say this ... know the fastest route out...

Sorry, not much help from me, I did hate the "city" life and looked for the best way out.

With that said, Blob was right ... storage unit ???

keep what you can on hand and store the rest... best wishes ...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> perhaps a small/cheap storage unit within walking/bicycling distance? :dunno:


In general I expect storage units to be bad places to keep anything that's worth anything. As our economy tanks and cities cut back on police more and more people will be breaking in to storage units. But your unit should be safe as long as your city doesn't cut back on police.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Generally, I think it would be safe for a storage unit in my area considering I'm outside the city 20 minutes. Although, being that I'm one to not trust people, I'd rather not take my chances. I'll have to weigh the consquences by looking into the types of crime that go on in my area.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Always good to see another officer on the street! What department are you with? It may be a good idea for you to talk to some other officers in your training unit and ask for some advice about your new town. I think you will find that many officers have a prepping mentality.

Something else to consider is securing your department-issued service weapon. My department gives us a gun safe to keep at home to secure our service weapon when we are not carrying it. Just a thought of something to keep in mind.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Turtle said:


> Always good to see another officer on the street! What department are you with? It may be a good idea for you to talk to some other officers in your training unit and ask for some advice about your new town. I think you will find that many officers have a prepping mentality.
> 
> Something else to consider is securing your department-issued service weapon. My department gives us a gun safe to keep at home to secure our service weapon when we are not carrying it. Just a thought of something to keep in mind.


Actually I'm not in a department yet but I am testing to get in one coming next Saturday. Carnegie PD by Pittsburgh. The department I wanted to go with require two years experience and I'm still not graduated yet...not until August 22. Got to take what I can get! :2thumb: After I graduate, I still need to take my act 120 certification. Hoping that if I get into Carnegie, they will pay for the test. If not, I'm still taking the test so I'll have my numbers.

Thanks for the advice Turtle!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Check this site out for some apartment prepping tips.

The Apartment Prepper's Blog | Family Preparedness in an Apartment Setting by Bernie Carr


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Check this site out for some apartment prepping tips.
> 
> The Apartment Prepper's Blog | Family Preparedness in an Apartment Setting by Bernie Carr


I am so glad you provided this link. Thank you so much Frugal!


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

Salekdarling said:


> I am so glad you provided this link. Thank you so much Frugal!


There are other blogs on apartment prepping. Just google it. Also, don't forget balcony gardening. There are lots of resources for this as well.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers (Dec 13, 2010)

By the way, when we have limited space, we typically don't think outside of the box. Look at mounting some shelves above doors as well. I'm sure you already look at under bed storage as well.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Why can't you work in the city and live in the country? I work for a police department and that is what I do.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

kejmack said:


> Why can't you work in the city and live in the country? I work for a police department and that is what I do.


Trust me, I would gladly do that. I got one obstacle to go through and it that is almost like hitting a brick wall: My fiance.  He's more stubborn then my dogs...and they don't listen at all!

He may be into prepping a bit but he can't give up his high speed internet or close proximity to his job. (IT geek - lazy, and hard to convince that he may be wrong.) He hates going outside, hates bugs and heat and makes sure to tell me about it when possible.

Sometimes, I feel like pulling my hair out!:gaah:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I go to Pittsburgh all the time on business, I enjoy camping and stay at Bear Run Camp Ground. I suggest that you invest in a nice used travel trailer and keep it there for around $100.00/month plus electric. You can keep your preps there and have a BOL at the same time. Your SO will also have his highspeed internet and air conditioning there. The camp ground seems to be full of like minded people that will look out for each other. Bear Run is about 45 mins. north of Pitt. off I79 This is just one camp, there are many others that are all around the perimeter of Pitt.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I'm not trying to argue with you, but I live in the middle of nowhere Texas and I have high speed internet. 

Not sure I'd be marrying a lazy, stubborn guy (your words)...


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

kejmack said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you, but I live in the middle of nowhere Texas and I have high speed internet.
> 
> Not sure I'd be marrying a lazy, stubborn guy (your words)...


That's what I've tried to tell him but alas, if it isn't Fios internet, then its crap. The area is different where I live. I live five miles out of town and can't get high speed internet. I got to deal with satellite...which is a little bit faster then dial up.

I make sure he knows when he's being lazy. What man likes to hear a nag?


----------

